# Does anyone have Orks for sale cheap?



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll buy anyone's NEW orks, no oop please. I can buy for very good prices too.


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

Here is what I have plus the latest codex if your interested:

5 StormBoyz painted assembled
19 AOBR boyz
22 Choppa and shoota Boyz painted assembled


All are built and have various amounts of paint on them. Open to offers


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

How much for the orks?


----------



## darkchainsaw (Dec 14, 2010)

I've got AOBR Orks (Warboss, 4 Nobs( 1 Missing), 3 Deffkoptas (Some damaged) and 20 boyz.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Here is a list of what I am getting rid of;
WarBoss (1 BR) 2
WarBoss on Bike 1

Boyz (built)BR 46
Boyz kit (BR) 30

Nobz (built)BR 6
Nobz kit (BR) 4

Koptas (BR) 5

Battle Wagon (built) 1
Battle Wagon kit 1

Trukk (built) 1
Trukk kit 1

Bikes 5

PainBoy 1

Lootas 5

Deffkopta 5

Codex 1









All said..., there is about $800.00 (new) worth of Orks. If you are interested in any (or all) of it them PM me and we can work out a price.:victory:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a deff dread, and AOBR set... 60 bucks none painted


----------

